# Changing TiVo remote codes not supported for Premiere?



## danthefan (Nov 1, 2001)

So yesterday I got my Premiere and hooked it up. I have two other older TiVos, so I needed to change the remote code for the new TiVo to be unique. I couldn't find how to do it in the manual or on TiVo's web site so I started a chat with a TiVo support rep.

The conversation was weird, she basically started helping me figure it out and then told me it wasn't supported, which is odd because I thought it was supported for customers who had more than one TiVo. She also hung up on me at the end, which is not the usual friendly TiVo customer service.

Luckily I remembered how to do it. Here's the transcript:

Agent: Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is Agent. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?
Daniel Barton: yes
Agent: Thank you for verifying your information. How may I assist you today, Daniel?
Daniel Barton: Question - where can I find the directions to change the remote address on my new Premiere. I have 3 TiVos and need to have it be unique for the remote
Agent: Ok, have you tried the directions for the original TiVo Remote?
Daniel Barton: no - what are those directions?
Daniel Barton: I'd rather not change the original TiVos though, I want to change the Premiere
Daniel Barton: My Harmony remote is already setup for the 2 other TiVos
Agent: Ok, then I will provide you the directions on how to perform it on the original remote most likely it is not something that changed between remotes. and it should work for the Premiere as well.
Daniel Barton: hmm, ok. I'm confused though, don't I use the new remote?
Agent: Yes but the instructions are the same for all TiVo Remotes on changing the remote address.
Daniel Barton: ok
Agent: Ok in this article the instructions are found in step number 7.: https://support.tivo.com/cgi-bin/tivo.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=271&p_created=1205996400

Daniel Barton: I'm surprised I can't find them in the manual
Agent: That's because it is not step used by most customers.
Daniel Barton: Step 7 says how to program the remote. How do I change the TiVo to recognize a specific code?
Agent: This is step seven as i see it...7.Try resetting the remote control address so that it will control any DVR. To reset the remote control address:
.Hold down the PAUSE and TiVo buttons for 5 seconds, until the red light on the remote comes on.
Use the number buttons to enter 0. A remote control set to remote address 0 will control any DVR.
Daniel Barton: yes, I see that too
Agent: You choose which number you want this DVR and this remote to use.
Agent: so it will be unique.
Daniel Barton: the issue is that willl change the remote to a diifferent code, say "3"
Daniel Barton: but it doesn't tell the Premiere to respond to remote number "3"
Agent: Are you trying to setup the Premiere to work with your Harmony Remote?
Daniel Barton: I just remembered how to do it
Daniel Barton: here's what you do:
Daniel Barton: in the TiVo - go to System Information
Daniel Barton: then change the remote code (usng step 7 you gave me)
Daniel Barton: then exit system information
Daniel Barton: when you do, it changes the remote code on the TiVo
Daniel Barton: the Remote code is displayed in system information on page 3
Daniel Barton: by default it's set ot 0
Agent: Ok, well the reason I don't know about that is because it is not supported. 
Daniel Barton: Actually that's the way you do it with the older TiVos as well. It's the same functionality
Daniel Barton: so I'm surprised they didn't document it for the Premiere
Agent: But thanks for letting me know I will be sure to retain that information for future reference. 
Daniel Barton: Would you please submit a request to have documentation created and posted on your web site?
Agent: I can't request that as I said the only place that is documented is on TiVo Community which is all information that is not affiliated in any way shape or form to TiVo.com. 
Agent: It is not supported.
Agent: Thanks for chatting with TiVo Daniel.
Agent has disconnected.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow. Here's the KB article:
https://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285/related/1/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkL18tUFNIb1lq

It is very much a supported feature.


----------



## pdonoghu (Mar 6, 2003)

It works. You set it up the way you have always done it on older Tivos. You can also change the remote address in the Premier remote, but there is no longer a DVR 1/2 switch so you either have to use an older remote with the switch, or a remote for each Tivo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I setup four boxes last night and the first thing I did after putting the batteries in the remotes was to set a different remote code for each one.

It was the same procedure I've been using for years with the TiVo remotes. Press the TiVo and pause button together until the LED is solid. Then enter the number for the code.

And when on the system info screen, it will set the box to that remote code of the remote you are using.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I setup four boxes last night and the first thing I did after putting the batteries in the remotes was to set a different remote code for each one.
> 
> It was the same procedure I've been using for years with the TiVo remotes. Press the TiVo and pause button together until the LED is solid. Then enter the number for the code.
> 
> And when on the system info screen, it will set the box to that remote code of the remote you are using.


Just don't let the TiVos stay on that screen while any remote is set to 0. Havoc will ensue as they all - including the ones you can't see - respond - which can lead to them erasing programs and such.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

netringer said:


> Just don't let the TiVos stay on that screen while any remote is set to 0. Havoc will ensue as they all - including the ones you can't see - respond - which can lead to them erasing programs and such.


Actually don't let the TiVo sit on that screen while using any other remote code, it'll reset the TiVo to the last remote code it saw while on that screen.

Remote code 0 is even more 'dangerous' because all TiVos respond to it as well as their programmed code (if any). That make a code 0 remote - TiVo's default remote code - work with any TiVo. 
(Useful if you forgot what remote code you'd set the TiVo to, lets you control it without having to play guess-the-code first, but otherwise dangerous)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It seems lik ethe Premiers will accept any remote code after the intial boot. But at a certain point it becomes fixed on that remote code. I noticed that on when I didn't need to go into the SYS info screen for a couple of the boxes. But as mentioned, I usually try to shield the other tiVos when using code zero. Last night a coupl eof my TiVo HDs in the room changed to that code and I had to make sure I changed them back since I have several remote codes setup in my Harmony one.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

if i did not use a harmony remote i would be annoyed at the lack of a 1-2 switch, however it seems that if you program the remote address like normal, you can swap the premiere remote between 1 and 2 using the cover ir area, hold pause+tivo, wait for solid, and press # key approach... much less convenient then a switch...


----------

